# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Diminutives/spellings for 2 names
I'm writing 2 characters, one is Danil Andropov, the other is Evgeny Potemerenko. Would someone be so kind as to give me a few diminutives for them? 
I use Zhenya of course for Evgeny, and Danilka for Danil, but are there any others? 
thanks so much!
angie

----------


## Tu-160

Женя (Zhenya) and Данил (Danil) are not diminutives. They are used in usual speech. 
Женька or Женёк (Zhen'ka or Zhenyok) and Данилка (Danilka) are usually used in friendly way. Their friends can call them so. Not for official conversations. 
Женечка (Zhenechka) and Данилечка or Данильчик(Danilechka or Danil'chik) are used in lovely way. They can be used by girlfriend or wife (not by friends). Don't use this form too often. 
In official conversations people are adressed by first name and patronym together. 
I hope you will return here again, Anya_Angie

----------


## anya_angie

Thanks for your reply, I'm quite new to Russian names, I appreciate you pointing out my errors. Thanks so much again. Count on seeing me more, this place is wonderful! 
angie

----------

